
I switched from the cool iphone to iphone SE - andrewfromx
I was testing on a very old iphone for my job and I was blow away by how great the feel and size of this iphone 4 was. So I went to apple store and got a brand new &quot;SE&quot; and switched my sim card from my now old but cool iphone x thing and I like this SE so much better. Pocket size. Everyone should try this.
======
jotjotzzz
Yes. I own the SE, switched from iPhone 6 because I knew the SE form factor is
perfect for me back when it was released.

I really hope that Apple continues the iPhone SE and upgrade it. It's still
the cheapest but powerful enough phone you can get. I love it.

------
oldsklgdfth
I own the 128gb SE. Compact form factor - i thought that was the point of
phones - and tons of storage for music.

It's like having a smart phone with an oldskool ipod. Sometimes I just don't
feel like streaming things.

~~~
doug1001
> i thought that was the point of phones

agree 100%, so it seems odd to me that the SE is a 'niche' product and demand
is largely for the bigger units. I bought mine from the palo alto apple store
and i had to wait a week to get mine. the apple guy told me this was due to
low steady state inventory relative to the other iphones.

and the fact that i'm less tempted to surf the web, etc with this 4" screen is
another advantage

~~~
oldsklgdfth
I remember in the nokia days it took one hand to take your phone out of your
pocket, text a friend and put it back in your pocket. If i can't do what I
need to do with one hand the phone is basically useless.

------
ja27
I still tote my old 4S as a camera and test device. I love that it can stand
on it's own edge.

------
shanecleveland
Me too. Went from 6 to SE. really hope they maintain this form factor.

------
Tomte
There have been reports about the SE getting very slow with iOS 11. Did you
notice that?

I'm hoping for a March-ish release of an iPhone SE 2.

~~~
andrewfromx
haven't noticed that at all.

------
andrewfromx
also, i look cool again talking on the phone with the phone to my ear. No
longer that huge phone dorky problem.

